# best small mouth fly



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

hey all, I was just wondering whats everyones favorite/best fly is for smallies? Mine is the clouser minnow.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I would say clouser or sneaky pete. I have a couple of my own design that I like as well.......S


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with SevenX, a Clouser for mid surface feeders, a Sneaky Pete for surface biters and I would add some sort of smaller olive wooley bugger variation to mimick a Crayfish for the bottom feeders.

Salmonid


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

A black muddler works well too.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

Hard to beat a black Wooly Bugger... Conehead or otherwise.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

River smallies - Beadhead Wooly Bugger, Olive & Black
Lake smallies - Muddler


----------



## muggs (Mar 22, 2005)

surprised to hear no one mention poppers?

to me it's hard to beat a popper at twilight.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Muggs, the Sneaky Pete is a Slider variation of a popper. Best bet youd always have a few in your vest, at all times early or late in the eve.  
In a another 10 days or so the smallies will be hammering Sneaky Petes as there sunning themselves in the shallow water along rivers edges!
Salmonid,


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Having spent 24 years in Noerthern New England, I have always enjoyed using a Hornberg Streamer, a favorite up in Maine, and I have found it to be just as effective on smallies here in the Buckeye State!


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

I got my first smallies of the season this past weekend on closers and wollyburrgers in the chigrain


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

tmccunn - congratulations...I got into a few on the Olentangy last Friday.
I was using a Hornberg Streamer...they sure are fun to catch! The largest one I caught had what looked like a shad stuck in the back of his throat...thay must have been gorging on shad!

The white bass are beginning to show up as well in places...I hope to get out again towards the end of this week!

Good luck!
zspook


----------

